# Einstellungshilfe Samsung UE40D6500 Sender benötigt.



## oxoViperoxo (28. Januar 2012)

*Einstellungshilfe Samsung UE40D6500 Sender benötigt.*

Hallo,

ich bin seit gestern im besitzt eines Samsung UE40D6500. Als ich gestern die Sender eingestellt habe, ist mir aufgefallen, dass nur Analoge Sender gefunden wurden. Ist das richtig so? Empfange meine Signale über Kabel (nicht Satellit). Dachte eigentlich das der Fernseher auch Digital empfangen könnte. Habe ich etwas falsch gemacht? Sendersuche war terrestrisch. Muss dazu sagen, dass ich vorher eine einfache Röhre hatte und das nun alles Neuland für mich ist.
Meine Eltern z.B. haben einen Digital Reciever und empfangen auch jede Menge Radiosender usw.. Ich habe nur ca. 32 TV Programme und das wars. Auch kein D-Max.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Einstellungshilfe Samsung UE40D6500 Sender benötigt.*

ALso, ich weiß nicht, wie das bei Deinem ist, aber bei meinem Samsung C650 isses so: Menü, TVEmpfang => erstmal auf Kabel stellen, ansonsten sucht der n#mlich nach DVB-T-Sendern. Danach dann wieder ins TV-Empfang-Menü, dann auf Autom.Senderspeicherung, Antennentyp: Kabel und Sendertyp Digital.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Einstellungshilfe Samsung UE40D6500 Sender benötigt.*

D-Max ist nur zeitweise empfangbar ab 20.00 Uhr auf einem Teleschrotting Kanal ( HSE 24 ). Normal über Kabel gibt es nicht mehr Programme wie die 32. Digitale Sender / HD bekomme ich auch nur per IPTV.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Einstellungshilfe Samsung UE40D6500 Sender benötigt.*

Ach hier wird einem immer geholfen! Vielen Dank Herbboy. Hat so mehr oder weniger funktioniert. 

@Dr Bakterius: Danke auch für deine Antwort.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Einstellungshilfe Samsung UE40D6500 Sender benötigt.*

Hmm, jetzt habe ich aber nochmal eine Frage. 

Also wenn ich auf Kabel stelle habe ich über 700 Sender. Z.T. Radio z.T. TV. Aber über Kabel sind so Sender wie Pro Sieben und Co. verschlüsselt. ZDF HD etc kann ich aber anschauen. Schalte ich nun wieder auf terrestrisch um, habe ich da meine 34 Sender aber kein Radio und keine Digitalen Sender mehr. Kann ich nicht beides haben???


----------



## Sturmi (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Einstellungshilfe Samsung UE40D6500 Sender benötigt.*

Gehts über den integrierten Tuner? Wenn ja, der kann nur entweder terrestrisch oder Kabel, nicht beides. Wegen den Verschlüsselungsproblemen, am besten mal Senderliste auf alphabetisch stellen und z.b. bei ProSieben schaun, da müssten 2 Sender sein. Einer mit HD und verschlüsselt und einer ohne HD und unverschlüsselt.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Einstellungshilfe Samsung UE40D6500 Sender benötigt.*

Ja, geht über den integrierten Tuner. Leider steht unter Kabel nur jeweils 1mal jedes Programm. Also bis jetzt war ich ja ziemlich begeistert von dem TV, aber immer blöd umschalten von terrestrisch zu Kabel und zurück ist ja mal voll für die Tonne


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Einstellungshilfe Samsung UE40D6500 Sender benötigt.*

Was für einen Anbieter hast Du denn? Haben Deiner Eltern einen Receiver vom Anbieter oder vlt. sogar Receiver UND eine Smartcard? Es gibt nämlich Anbieter, die Free-DVB-C nur die öfftl rechtlichen haben. zB Unitymedia. Für den Rest muss man 4€ pro Monat zahlen und bekommt dafür dann eine smartcard inkl. CI-Modul, welches dann in den Schacht deines LCDs kommt.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Einstellungshilfe Samsung UE40D6500 Sender benötigt.*

Hy, also wir haben hier Unitymedia und in dem Receiver meiner Eltern steckt auch so eine Karte. 

Brauche ich nur so eine Karte oder auch wie du erwähnt hast dieses CI-Modul? Und kann man sowas nachbestellen, also eine 2te Karte etc oder muss man dann nochmals 4€ pro Monat zahlen?


----------



## Sturmi (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Einstellungshilfe Samsung UE40D6500 Sender benötigt.*

Du brauchst ein CI+Modul. Die Karte alleine bringt dir nichts.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Einstellungshilfe Samsung UE40D6500 Sender benötigt.*

Ja, am besten mal UNitymedia kontaktieren. Ich hab wie gesagt das Modul + Karte für 4€ im Monat, am Anfang zahlt man einmalig 30-40€ - jedenfalls war das letztes Jahr so. Wichtig ist, dass Du erwähnst, dass in Deinem Haushalt schon eine Karte vorhanden ist - es kann sein, dass eine zweite Karte günstiger ist.

Hier: http://www.unitymedia.de/produkte/fernsehen/hd-modul.html  und dann halt fragen, ob es vlt. günstiger ist, wenn im Haushalt schon TV-Basic gebucht ist. So ein Modul Du so oder so nehmen, weil da die Karte reinkommt. Und da das passende Modul separat gekauft ab ca. 100€ kostet, hab ich halt lieber monatlich gebucht. Ich weiß auch gar nicht, ob man NUR eine Smartcard bekommen kann ^^


----------

